# Type of blank used by Six Fifty One?



## Good Karma Dude (Oct 25, 2015)

I have been doing extensive research on the types of t-shirt blanks to use with my new t-shirt company. As soft as ringspun is, and as hip/soft as tri-blend is, balancing cost, quality and target audience, I am zeroing in on a 50% poly-50% cotton as used by Six Fifty One on a Nirvana t-shirt I own of theirs. It seems to be a great balance of regular fit and vintage, thin/thick (weight), while being soft and good on color and pre-shrink.

The only thing I can see in the label—besides the 50%/50%—is Made in Mexico, RN 116012. I was not able to find anything about the blanks Six Fifty One uses online or the T-Shirt Forum.

I have found the same RN 116012 description online for Beatles shirts being sold, one described as 100% cotton, the other 50% poly/50% cotton. Both said Made in Honduras. No mention of whether these were by Six Fifty One, although it's very probable, given how they do rock t-shirts. It's possible the 100% cotton description was wrong.

My question is whether anyone knows what blanks Six Fifty One uses for their 50% poly/50% cotton t-shirts? If they have more than one type, is RN 116012 a further description, plus how I described the description/fit in the first paragraph.


----------

